# Suggestion - NEW Catagory/Topic - Cooking 101



## mish (Jan 14, 2006)

Suggestion for a new topic for beginner cooks--perhaps called Cooking 101 or How To Boil Water. New cooks can have a place on the forum to ask beginner's cooking questions, submit college/budget/time-saving recipes/casseroles/kid's lunches, etc. Just a thought.


----------



## licia (Jan 14, 2006)

It sounds like a very good idea.  I'd like to read some of the questions and answers also.  Some of us who never had "training" could probably use the help.  I've always thought it would be fun to work in a restaurant for a while to learn procedures (or perhaps go to cooking classes would be a better idea).


----------



## mish (Jan 14, 2006)

That's another good idea, licia--perhaps a Chef's corner to address questions for Chef wannabees. What I had in mind was a spot for people who do not know how to cook, or are new to the kitchen and have questions or recipes. There you go... how about New To The Kitchen.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 14, 2006)

Good idea Mish.  I've been cooking for awhile but sometimes I still have a beginners type question.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 14, 2006)

great idea. It would be easier for the newbies to find instead of running across something that someone else posted maybe a year ago.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 14, 2006)

That's a good idea. However there should be a BIG sticky on the top of the forum specifying rules for the forum, AND people should stick to it. I like to help people but I hate it when someone posts a thread like this:

_*"I'm trying a new recipe out but I can't get the sauce to come out right. Please help!"*_

Guidelines in the sticky should recommend that posters make sure that they add things like the recipe itself, which step in the recipe is giving them problems, the end result that they are trying to achieve, etc. It's irritating when you have to play post-tag with someone several times just to get to the gist of the problems when it could be solved in their very first post. It takes more time to find out specifics than it does for them to do a simple search on Google. 

A good example of a good post would be the one that FifthE1ement posted about the Chicken Francaise. He put in the recipes that he used, the problems he faced, and the end result of what he wanted to accomplish. 

I know everyone wants to help people, but if there are posters who ask for help using questions which are ambiguous, everyone must do their part in informing them to read the sticky.


----------



## jkath (Jan 14, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Suggestion for a new topic for beginner cooks--perhaps called Cooking 101 or How To Boil Water. New cooks can have a place on the forum to ask beginner's cooking questions, submit college/budget/time-saving recipes/casseroles/kid's lunches, etc. Just a thought.


 
Good idea for new cooks, but what does budgeting, casseroles & kids' lunches have to do with not knowing much in the kitchen?


----------



## mish (Jan 14, 2006)

Another thought - the catagory could include the crockpot/slow cooker recipes.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2006)

I think we have been covering this quite well in the existing forums.  A Cooking 101 forum could become a hodge podge of a hundred questions on a hundred different subjects.  Then we would have to have sub forums under 101 that would be duplicates of the existing forums.

That could make it even harder to find something.


----------

